# DOA topwater pt7



## Dan Leverette (Nov 1, 2018)

Haven’t used one but Sometimes I like throwing a super spook around docks here in Jacksonville. I think the PT-7 would be better because you could skip it way under the dock without worry of trebles getting snagged. I wonder how the hook up ratio is with the single weedless hook though


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Have used them and caught redfish and snook on them. Like any weedless rig, hook-up ratio is somewhat lower, but good trade-off in terms of cast-ability (like a bullet) and good darting action. I always have a couple in my tackle box.

By the way, in typical DOA/Mark Nichols fashion, the name has double meaning. In this case, PT in inside jargon stands for Poodle Turd. Gotta love it!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Not really a fan of them but I guess they have their place.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Mr Nichols gave me and my buddy some for free at the Charleston show a couple years ago. I love the concept and only used one once. I need to give it another try, but it’s hard to do when I love my spooks


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Mine was also a freebie local tackle store gave me it. .....
Not sure it will ever surpass my others topwaters...... ICM


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

They skip all the way under mangroves onto the land behind it.


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

looks like a jelly bean





I like the savage gear topwater mudminnow a lot better for a weedless topwater. It's easier to walk and just looks a lot more fishy


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

They catch fish, doesn’t matter what you think they look like, fish are the ones eating them. That being said, I think they look silly too and don’t like single hooks unless grass is an issue.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

I picked up a couple at the show in Charleston in January. One of the DOA pro staffers was giving a seminar/sales pitch on their products and techniques. Haven’t tried it yet but I will say I’ve caught more fish on DOA’s than any other artificials I’ve ever used.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

First time I met Mark was nearly 30 years ago in Stuart. He took me and my boss out snook fishing, a first for me. When he handed me a rod with a BaitBuster tied on I thought to myself, "this is goofy." A short while later, Mark helped me release my inaugural snook, a 14-pounder. Have caught a lot more snook, big trout and tarpon on BaitBusters since. And I no longer question whether his lures are goofy or not. They've been effective for me.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Zika said:


> First time I met Mark was nearly 30 years ago in Stuart. He took me and my boss out snook fishing, a first for me. When he handed me a rod with a BaitBuster tied on I thought to myself, "this is goofy." A short while later, Mark helped me release my inaugural snook, a 14-pounder. Have caught a lot more snook, big trout and tarpon on BaitBusters since. And I no longer question whether his lures are goofy or not. They've been effective for me.


I have fished some of the most realistic looking lures and they don’t catch fish like some of the more basic profiled baits.


----------



## Scott (Aug 24, 2015)

They look like a shorter version of the Cotee Reel Magic, no longer made. I’ve used them for years. When I learned that Cotee was no longer making them I went to eBay and bought a about 100 packs from a dealer. I still have a few packs left. Like others said, great for pitching into the mangrove roots.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Most lures are made to catch fishermen!


----------



## Marker10 (Oct 29, 2017)

I was fishing with one of these in Tampa and it was a day to stay home but I managed to get out despite the weather. My son okie doked me into buying two of these. While fishing a wind blown oyster bar I managed to cast the thing a country mile only to see it keep going off the end of my leader. I trolled over to it after seeing the thing floating a few hundred feet away. I successfully netted it and have never used it since. I like to pitch mangrove edges so I may break it out of his tackle box and give it a second go.


----------



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

I’ve never used the PT-7, If I’m wanting to throw something that is weedless and has a nice darting/side to side action I’ll throw the Grass Walker. I think Smack is buddies with the dude who developed the Grass Walker and it does a really nice job, especially in skinny grassy areas.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Zika said:


> First time I met Mark was nearly 30 years ago in Stuart. He took me and my boss out snook fishing, a first for me. When he handed me a rod with a BaitBuster tied on I thought to myself, "this is goofy." A short while later, Mark helped me release my inaugural snook, a 14-pounder. Have caught a lot more snook, big trout and tarpon on BaitBusters since. And I no longer question whether his lures are goofy or not. They've been effective for me.


I'd give damn near anything to get on a skiff with him for a day. That's a funny dude!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

He is. And also one of the best light-tackle anglers I've ever met. He is a native Texan, after all.


----------

